# My brother passed-18 years old....9/30/08



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Last night driving home from my soccer training I was on the phone with my mother the entire ride (40 minute) until I got home to my wife.
I planned on calling my brother but was on the phone with my mom talking about the economy my brother etc etc.

Well I went to bed around 1030 and was woken up by my cell phone ringing at 155 pm.
My mother crying she was going to the trauma unit in Atlantic City. He rolled his Ford Explorer with 5 other kids in there.
He was thrown from the vehicle and they couldnt find him anywhere.

The cops arrived and instantly started questioning everyone as to the where abouts of my brother.
They thought he fled the scene. They brought in the k-9 unit and arrested the only black kid there b/c they were all freaking out b/c they didnt know where my brother was nor another girl....She was found a block away from his truck and my brother was found in the woods.

Everyone survived and he died in the hospital at about 330am.

I am a mess and cant imagine what I am going to do.
My mother is done...she is completely gone...I dont want to be here know ing he isnt.

The only thing holding me together is my wife and my daughter on the way!
If it wasnt for the 2 I dont think I would be able to continue.

I will update this sometime this week.

Oh my brother was just 18 and it was his first summer out of school and he was aiming to be a firefighter.

He was a great kid.

My sister and wife both celebrate their birthdays on Thursday!!!

Keep us in your prayers guys.

Thank you
Here are 2 pics.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Bummer man. Stay tough! I just recently lost my best friend who is just as close to me as a brother. Although its been a few months now, some days I just cant bare to realize he's gone. Just like your brother, he was way too young to go. I'll keep your brother in mind. Take care and keep thinking about that little girl on the way.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear that man. Its tough but you will get through it. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

You will all be in my prayers, I am extremely sorry to hear this and im in a total loss of words. We may not know each other off p-fury but i still have a connection with most of the people here as if they were my friends and i have to say I am definitely going to keep you all in my prayers and just know im sure all of us here will be here if you have anything you feel like saying.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks.
Havent slept more then an hour since I woke Monday morning at 6am.
I had to drive back home about 2 hours away to put my dog up at a kennel and get clothes and I'm driving back in about an hour!

I've been printing pictures to make a collage.

I cant believe it.
I dont know if my mother will make it guys.
I dont know what to do.
My mother lost her ONLY family over the past year. Her brother died last summer and her sister and law this past summer....man...this is tough.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I am really sorry for your loss. Please be strong, for your family. It will get better.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

So very sorry for your loss...

Losing a close family member is the worst thing in the world to have to go thru.

Stay close to your family, you all need eachother to make it thru.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Very sorry for your loss bro.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Yup...I'm trying...its hard being I know how when he was a baby he had seizures and we had to keep a close eye on him.
I would carry him around under his arms and put a soccer ball at his feet and he would kick the ball..haha.
I have incredible memories and was looking forward to so many more!

I'm drained..I never thought I would ever cry like this just thinking of all the great things we had.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. You and your family will be in my prayers for sure. Be strong.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks all,
I'm off to S. Jersey to get back with the fam.
I'm sure Ill jump on here to pass time and get my head off things.

Thanks again


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Just try to stay strong and keep the faith and try to do the same for your mom. I know I dont know many people on here yet but you All seem so cool. You will be in my family's thought's and prayers!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

thats terrible man really unfortuante that your family has to suffer this kind of tragedy.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Wow man. I seriously don't know what to say. I think the smily states it best....










I think in honor of your little brother, perhaps your daughters middle name could be something similiar to your brothers name.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

hey man. thats really really sad. i am very sorry for your loss. my little brother is the same age, so i cant understand how tough that must be.

wow

I am really sorry man. 








like everyone else said, you have to be strong for everyone else in your family. 
if you ever need an ear, I am also close ........ dont ever hesitate to ask. 
ill PM you my cell number.
again, im very sorry for your loss.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

be strong dude,,, i ve been through this with about 4 friends i grew up with, all gone and my oldest brother that had bipolar and he hung him self when i was 10 my parents took it hard but after 6-7 months they put it on the back burner and stuff got better around the house people went back to work and time flew by..life goes on,vary sorry it takes a lot of courage to spill this kind of stuff on a web site for support so i am sure you well get lots of help.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear that Notaverage. He sounded like a great guy. May he rest in peace. If there is anything I could do for ya, let me know.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

So very sorry to hear this...I couldn't imagine what it would be like to lose a brother.
Please stay strong..Your mother, wife and daughter are the three most important women in your life. Stay strong for them.

Sorry again for your loss.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

wow it sucks to lose a any family member let alone a younger brother. my thoughts are with you and your family on this horrible day. go to your mom as she will need you . man that is devastating news. stay strong!!!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't imagine what your going through man.....sorry for your loss. Be strong your mom needs you right now.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Sorry for your loss man. You have to stay strong from your mom, and the wifey, they will need you now more then ever. As long as you dont forget all the great memories you had with him, he will never really be gone. I like PM's idea to somehow work his name into your daughter's middle name, or first name if your bro had a unisex name.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

My condolences goes out to you and your family....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sorry for your loss man. be strong


----------



## stackbrickz (Feb 22, 2008)

MY CONDOLENCES ON YOUR LOSS.....


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Oh man...I couldn't even imagine losing one of my siblings. We are such a very close family.

I really feel for you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow Chris, this is just terrible.

I lost my brother about three years ago, so I can imagine what your family is going through right now. The next few months are going to be rough, but I promise that you and your family will begin to feel better. They will make it through this.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

It's horrible for someone to die so young like that...stay strong man


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

sorry to hear...my deepest condolences to you and your family...may he rest in peace...


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I had a friend that was just like a brother to me. He helped me with anything that I had problems with and vise versa. He was buried on St Pattys Day and I will never foget the memories with him. Hell its been that long and I still go to dial his number every now and then. It sucks man just have to cry and get it outta your system, and make peace with it. The most important things in your life are daughter, wife and your mother. I know everyone else is saying this but its the truth man. Have to stay strong for them. Its not till someone dies that you realize how precious life is. I mean till then I never really had anyone close to me die. Treasure every minute of your life with your family and friends because you dont know when it will end. Again I am very sorry man as you can tell you have ALOT of people here willing to help you with any problems that you may have. Just remember he will be looking down on you and watching you so he will still be with you. Just dont give up on your family!!!!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you everyone for the sympathy and the PMs...
My family and I are VERY lucky to have many friends.

I left this morning to go home and get stuff with the wife and came back 7 hours later and NO BS...there were easily 70 kids here!
They made this huge memorial with pictures and a cross and everything my brother loved at the site of the crash....its amazing the power of love does for you.

I am really taking this bad....Im not showing it to be strong for my sisters mom and pregnant wife but its eating at me inside...I'm just glad I can "Vent" here....its great being able to spill my feelings and get responses and support.

Thanks everone!

I will post pics of the memorial when I can....
My bros name was

Cormick (Cory) Stanely (Grandfathers name) McMahan.

We may use Cory as my daughters middle name....we just have to think of a first name that would fit.

Thanks again for the love guys!


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

sorry for your loss, it's a terrible thing to lose someone you love. i lost a gf in a car accient, just didn't seem real, a day would go by it seemed like you haven't seen them in forever, now it's over 2 years and it's like you remember everything you've done like it was yesterday. crazy feelings. her mother is and always will be devistated, and i'm sure your mother will be too. again sorry for the loss.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

thats a tough loss man. ive lost three friends to bad accidents. the most recent of which was my sister's long term boyfriend who rolled his SUV and got squashed underneath it. Lost another one that lost control and went off a 300 foot high bridge into a gully, then another very good friend who lost control and smashed into a tree. its always sad to see kids die young, but when it's a member of your family its a billion times worse

keep your head up


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Very sorry to here of the loss of your love one.. Just try to stay strong for your family because they are really going to need you more than ever now. Remember he is in a better place now and you will never have to worry about him. For most of us we can only hope to make it there oneday. Stay strong and live your memories of him throu you young one when he or she arrives. I can't even imagine what it would feel like to lose my little bro or what you are going throu. Keep your head up, hes watching over you and your family now...


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

My condolences. Stay strong, I hope you and yours get through this hard time as well as you can.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks


----------



## AE Aquatics (Bong) (Jan 7, 2008)

So sorry. Words can't explain how you must feel right not but time heals all wounds and you HAVE TO be strong for the rest of the family. Think about the happy times. My prayers are with you and yours. God Bless


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry for your loss it must be very difficult.
Stay strong it sounds like your mom really needs you.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Still sitting in his room on his computer with my mother sleeping in his bed.

I dont have a clue how much beer I have drank tonht and havent slept since 7 am Monday morning xcept a 2 horu nap.

I cant sleep..


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm going to try bed now.....everone else is passed out now.

later guys.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i am so sorry man. words are meaningless to you right now, but keep any words of kindness near to you so you have them later. your heart is heavy right now im sure. stay strong. as you said your wife and kid are there. people are still there my man and they love and need you just as much as you need them. 
death is never welcomed. its always ill-timed. you will see your brother again one day. just not today. keep it together man, baby steps. it will be a hard road to be at ease with his absence but you will prevail. believe in it. look into your wife and childs eye for motivation. one foot in front of the other. slow steps. go easy man. and may your brother rest easy


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I have no words to tell you how sorry I am about your brother.

While many of us have had tragedies in our lives, the bond of brotherhood and especially that of a big brother, is one of the deepest imaginable. I truly wish you the best in your coping with this sad situation.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Dude, Very sorry for your loss. I'll pray for you and your family.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear that man about your brother. Just make sure to be there for your parents cause your mom is gonna take it the worst.

I recently lost a good friend of mine who I knew since 2nd grade when I moved to Ohio, went to grade school, high school, and college with the guy. Memorial day I got a call from my mom telling me they couldn't find his body. It took a month and definately sucked everyday. The one good thing about the memorial service was it took about 4 hours just to wait in line to go to the chapel to say my condelences to his family. One kid had an entire community show up just for the memorial service.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Im VERY sorry to read about your loss. I come from a family of 9 and cant even begin to understand what you're going through. I love them all dearly as im certain you loved your brother. To lose one of them would be devastating. I can only hope that you believe and understand that GOD allows ALL things to happen for a reason. As much as that may hurt, its the truth. Have faith that your brother is where we would all hope to be one day. Again. Im very sorry. GOD bless you and the rest of your family throughout these very hard times.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Man, sorry to hear about this tragedy. There's not much we can say that will help except to offer our support. Just know that we're with you on this and things will slowly get better. Stay strong.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about your brother. Please just don't do anything crazy, because your wife and kid still need you man.

If you need someone to talk to I'm scrappymarcel on skype. Don't hesitate to IM me if you need to get things off your mind.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

wow that sux man! hang in there.!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I am very sorry for your loss...
I dont know what you are going through...

I know it hurts but you need to be there for your famiy and your mom.
Try and keep a clear head for everyone....

Again, I am very sorry for you...

I will pray for him if you dont mind....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone!
I was going to show my mother to try to lift her spirits all of your replies and condolences!
I appreciate it guys...I was up until 4 or so and woke up at around 8...my brothers girl he just was fighting with came by and told us how just a while back he said he loved her more then anythinhg and on another topic said I do not want to die in a fire or Drown.
I want to die instantly in my car.

Man that made my mother break down even more!

His one friend brought a framed photo over and gave it to my mother telling her it was his fav pic of Cory.

Its eiry b/c the is a sign right next to his hand in the back ground that say this-

"Be Still and know that I am".

Well thanks again all for the support. Its like an online support group. Its been helpful believe it or not.



sadboy said:


> I am very sorry for your loss...
> I dont know what you are going through...
> 
> I know it hurts but you need to be there for your famiy and your mom.
> ...


Absolutely! Pray for him. I have asked everyone too.
Thanks


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

so sorry to hear that, just try to be strong for your family


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Hang in there.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Damn man.....that is amazingly harsh. I am so sorry for you and your family. Hang in there.....and although time doesnt heal all wounds....it certainly makes them easier to live with.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

wow, I cant even imagine. My deepest condolences man.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> wow, I cant even imagine. My deepest condolences man.


Sucks man. Keep your head up, thats probably what he would want you to do.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

wow man, I feel horrible for you and your family. Just take things a day at a time. Sometimes thats all you can do.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

My deepest condolences to you and your family. I've lost every type of family member in the last 5 years except siblings, so as much as I may want to say that I know what you're going through, I only have an idea. Remind your mom that she still has you, and her soon to be granddaughter. She, as well as yourself and your wife, needs something to look forward to, in order to regain strength from such a tragedy. And going with PM's idea to integrate your brothers name into your daughters, why not just change the spelling, and have her first name Corie? You could do something like Corie Samantha McMahan to keep with your brother's initials, too.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Very sad news, really sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

with the outpouring of support for your brother in your town, you just know he is up there looking down on everyone with a smile on his face. from people's reactions he seems like he was a stand up guy. as billy joel said, only the good die young.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Link to the obituary....

Click me -----Cormick Stanley 
McMahan
***************************************************************************************************************

Cormick S. (Cory) McMahan

McMAHAN, CORMICK S., (Cory), 18 - of Ventnor, from a tragic car accident on Tuesday, September 30, 2008. Born in Vineland, he was a Ventnor resident for seven years and attended Atlantic City High School. He will be remembered for the love of his car, motorcycle and "popin his collar". He also worked at the AAAA Bike Shop in Ventnor and the Margate Bike Shop. He is survived by his mother Ali and father Michael; brother Kris and his wife Joan; sister Katie and her husband Dave and sister Keely. He is also survived by grandmother Catherine McMahan and many aunts, uncles, cousins and friends. He is predeceased by grandfather Stanley McMahan, Jr. Friends may call Friday evening from 5:30pm to 8:30 pm at the George H. Wimberg Funeral Home, 1707 New Road, Linwood. Graveside services will be held at 12:00 noon on Saturday at Sacred Heart Cemetery, Vineland. In lieu of flowers, donations in Cory's memory may be made to the Egg Harbor Township Volunteer Fire Department or the AtlanticCare Regional Medical Center Trauma Unit.

***********************************************************************************************
This is what we have picked out as a saying that none of us will be able to read so we asked the priest to read it.
***********************************************************************************************

Do Not Stand at My Grave and Weep
Do not stand at my grave and weep,
I am not there... I do not sleep.
I am the thousand winds that blow...
I am the diamond glints on snow...
I am the sunlight on ripened grain...
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you waken in the morning's hush,
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of gentle birds in circling flight...
I am the soft star that shines at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cryâ€"
I am not there... I did not die...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

thats pretty.

I dont blame you, I dont think i would be able to read it either.

Hope all is as good as it can be.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i am very sorry to hear this, i bet he was a good guy...cheerup


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks any suggestions on the f*cking teachers at his old highschool that are saying you drink you get what you deserve?]

I dont want to go to jail for them ass holes.

We are waiting for the toxicology report.
His friend said he had 2-4 beers in the 1.5 hours...and I know how he drinks...he is very light in comparison to how I am.

I found out 1 kid left the partyt and went to the police and the newspaper to talk sh*t about what happened to get himself out of trouble!

My brothers boys are going to point him out for me if he comes to the memorial service or funeral.

Well the woman whos house he was at was arrested for manslaughter by the police in which we would NOT have pressed charges and no plans to.

anyway...I'm done for now just pissed off at the rumors and the BS my 16 year old sister has to deal with!
SHe just turned 16 today!.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

notaverage said:


> Thanks any suggestions on the f*cking teachers at his old highschool that are saying you drink you get what you deserve?]
> 
> I dont want to go to jail for them ass holes.
> 
> ...


*All of them AREN'T worth your time. *

Teachers will be teachers and find ANYTHING to tragedies "teach a lesson." The little pr*ck that ran to the cops and newspapers, let him run and talk his story. Chances are he'll get SO wrapped up in his story that he'll screw up and his story starts to crumble, leaving him uncredible for ANYTHING he says.

Remember Kris, this is YOU and YOUR FAMILYS' time! Let Cory live his life through you guys and forget the BS that comes because all it is, is BS. I don't want to sound like I'm preaching but your family has been through enough and you're all in a very emotional state, no need for more tragedy.

Just let them talk and gossip, sooner or later, kharma will catch up and they'll get it worse.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Thanks any suggestions on the f*cking teachers at his old highschool that are saying you drink you get what you deserve?]
> 
> I dont want to go to jail for them ass holes.
> 
> ...


*All of them AREN'T worth your time. *

Teachers will be teachers and find ANYTHING to tragedies "teach a lesson." The little pr*ck that ran to the cops and newspapers, let him run and talk his story. Chances are he'll get SO wrapped up in his story that he'll screw up and his story starts to crumble, leaving him uncredible for ANYTHING he says.

Remember Kris, this is YOU and YOUR FAMILYS' time! Let Cory live his life through you guys and forget the BS that comes because all it is, is BS. I don't want to sound like I'm preaching but your family has been through enough and you're all in a very emotional state, no need for more tragedy.

Just let them talk and gossip, sooner or later, kharma will catch up and they'll get it worse.








[/quote]

well said. 
i totally agree.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

if you really feel the need, just call up said teacher and say "listen you SOB. this is my brother you are saying "deserved" it. how would you feel if your kid or brother died and i came out and publicly said he "deserved" it? go f*ck yourself."

teacher's shouldnt say that sh*t.

on another note.

call the teacher up and say, "so i heard you are saying that my brother deserved to die? who in the f*ck are you to spout sh*t like that out of your mouth. do you want me to wish the same on any of your family members?"

im sorry..i know this is out of line. i just dont know how i would deal with some POS retard teacher saying sh*t like that about one of my loved ones. id probably say something a hell of a lot stupider than what i wrote.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I want to ram the sh*t into their face...I just dont have the energy.

Here is the press description of events.
Total BS that was due to this F"in kid...which led to the womans arrest in which we wouldnt have pressed charges.

http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/186/story/272013.html

PLEASE feel free to flame the A$$holes if you want.


----------



## dolcezza369 (Jun 27, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. 
-Tina


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Reas post 67 and click the link.
We are calling on this woman publishing her "facts" and are probably going to press charges for Slander.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn, my adrenaline is pumping from all those assholes posting in the comments section. I would have posted a few choice comments for a few of them, but I don't want to add the the disrespect that's already occurring there.

I'm going to drink a few more beers and calm down.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Well we left a message on the womans office line last night and she has yet to cal us back.,

My mother spokw to the Highschool principal and I have No idea what transpired but he will ber at the memorial tonight.

I have drank so much the past few days I am a zombie.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

just grieve don't worry about the other media crap ..


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Reading some of those comments almost made me sick to my stomach. People get so caught up in their own agendas they "forget" they are talking about a human being with loving parents, siblings and friends that are grieving about his death and are trying to cope with the loss. The same people posting those hateful things would be totally enraged if it were the other way around and it was their loved one in the accident. Do you think any of them would step up if it were their son or daughter and say" Yes, my child was driving drunk and deserved to die?" * Friggen hypocrites.

* Notaverage: I'm NOT saying your bro was driving drunk, I read the whole story, I'm just making a point.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks...I know your not saying that.
If you read...last night my mother sister and friends sent a few messages and I havnet seen a reply to them at all.
We are still waiting for the jornalist to call us back...i guess she realized what she said was wrong...I dont know.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

OMG, I am so sorry, i cant even imagine how you must feel! I will def keep you in and your family in my prayers.

Be strong for your family..


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Well the Funeral was today and the Memorial/viewing last night.
THere were SO MANY people there nearly the entire book at the Funeral home was filled out!

We did some good burnouts with his buddies trucks cars and I with my mothers RX-8.

I think I may do the same with the Navigator haha...

Anyway, it was tough but its over.
We came home to so much food from people we cant even finish it.

I'm going to try to draw the Tattoo I want.
My mother and 2 sisters have an appt for tomorrow at 12.
I may not be ready.

This is my idea.

I want to draw a Celtic Knot with his name CORY and birth date and the date he passed.
7/18/90-9/30/08

I dont know if I will be able to do it...I may have to find someone to draw it up for me.

Later.

I will post pics when I can do it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

For me, the hard part begins after the funeral.

Once all the relatives and friends have gone home, the distractions are gone and I am left alone with my thoughts.
That's when I miss them the most.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i would look for the right tatt i mean anyone you like is fine but rember there a lot of nice crosses,stuff like that you know maybe even praying hands,,


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

My boy is taking off work Monday and is crashing at my mothers tonight and tomorrow.
I have a few friends coming tomorrow for Football.

I'm going to draw my tat most likely.

Ill update you all


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

sorry for your loss man, that's always heavy... be strong for your family and focus on the good memories. i had to get my mom and the rest of my family through my dad's passing when i was younger, it was hard as hell seeing my mom like that, but i just tried to spend as much time as i could with her and let her know that it was ok to be sad, but not to let it defeat her. we're all still dealing with it in our own ways eleven years later, but we're all able to laugh and be happy when we talk about our memories of him instead of feeling sad and avoiding the topic like we did before. i guess what i'm trying to say is that the process never ends, but it does become easier to focus on the good as time goes on.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I have been cracking jokes and bringing up the goofy ass sh*t my brother has done in the past and its working to break silences and stop crying.
I keep telling everyone exactly what your saying Joe D!

I am procrastinating on this Tat....I keep drinking...now redbull vodka..haha...and I wanted to sleep...thats not happening.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

This is the first I've been able to post on this topic due to just coming off a suspension.

Notaverage, wow. What to say?
Looks like you've been getting some very supportive posts from members, with some great statements like "Stay strong for your family" and such.

Remember him for all that he contributed to you and your family, and to his friends.
His 'spirit' can be kept alive by laughing about the good times you had with him...

I think it's very helpful to create something in his memory.
Perhaps he was really into highschool football... then a special annual fundraiser for the football team in his name.
(Or whatever he was into...)

Well, our thoughs are with you my friend... he was very fortunate to have had you as a brother while he was here.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thought of that P-man...by the way what do you do for a living? arent you an inventor and you got suspended from a P forum?

Haha..

Anyway, I dont know about that he didnt play sports...he worked and managed a bike shop.
I havent been able to thhink of anything yet.
His boy is at my house now and cleaning his tattoo equipt. 3 of his boys and I are getting Tats.
I'm going to get 609 which I ALWAYS made fun of him for having. 
Its his area code...he and his boys are the "609" boys....My boys and I were the RATTCREW.
So, he took that and made his own..hahaaha

I'm trying to figure out where to get the tat that my sis actually put together for me. The tat guy outside AC is cleaning it up right now and said he would have it ready tomorrow.
Tonight is 609 and tomorrow may be the BIG one.

My sisters and mothers look great!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Thought of that P-man...by the way what do you do for a living? arent you an inventor and you got suspended from a P forum?
> 
> Haha..
> 
> ...


Right on man...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

So, The Navigator did a burn out that will not be forgotten. I will post pics later.
It was a single shot about 35 ft long and ab out 3/4 of my tire on the ground.
HAHAHA...my mother took pics.

Oh here is the kicker.k

A neighbor called the cops after threatening us. my mother threw her glass of wine at him and my bros friend ran after him and they held him back.
Luckily the kid that ran after the guy..his uncle is the rookie cops leiuteneant and told them to leave us alone due to grieving.

Anyway...I'm all shook up b/c I just pounded a beer when I walked in the house and was like Oh sh*t...they are going to bust me.

Anyway, they said never again b/c they will have to ticket us.

I will add pics in a bit!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

First is the hole shot with the Navigator...hahahaha









I swept up the rubber from powerbraking with my mothers RX-8 and then my mother just swept up SOME of the rubber from my navigator..

*We are going to spread the rubber with his ashes..*
















Me and my bro..its the Only picture I had on my cell phone...we are dicks...haha









some of his boys after the funeral...Im in blue with my mother a few away from me and father laying down.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Good lookin' bunch of family & friends.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

notaverage said:


> I have been cracking jokes and bringing up the goofy ass sh*t my brother has done in the past and its working to break silences and stop crying.
> I keep telling everyone exactly what your saying Joe D!
> 
> I am procrastinating on this Tat....I keep drinking...now redbull vodka..haha...and I wanted to sleep...thats not happening.


I waited a year before I got my memorial tat for my mother...

I did it on the 1 year anniversary...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

That is a good idea...not sure yet...probably doing the one tat tonight.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

No Tat yet...I'm still waiting for the artist to clean up the pic my sister put together.

Thanks for the few of you that had commented to the A$$holes that left nasty comments on the newspapers website.

I dont want to go on there and get pissed off!

P-man...I tried to reply to you but your inbox was full.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Glad to here all is going well. Nice Burnout! I am sure your brother was cheering you on the hole time.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

notaverage said:


> Thanks for the few of you that had commented to the A$$holes that left nasty comments on the newspapers website.
> 
> I dont want to go on there and get pissed off!


Don't go there, I saw the same shitty comments posted on the news website about my friends death and just wanted to punch people through the internet. Luckily there were a few good people in there reminding people that friends & family could be reading the site and don't need the disrespectful comments.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

No plan to at this point.
If I get drunk I might go there though. Drinking has been on my mind like you wouldnt believe...Its the only way I slept the first few days.
I just hope it doesnt effect me b/c I drank every day since he passed last Monday.

I'm trying not to tonight but last night I didnt drink to much and I woke up nearly every F'in hour!

Sleeping pills dont do it for me...When I take them I wake up and have to Piss all the time??? Go figure, I have no Idea why that is.
I also wake up VERY Groggy when I take them as well.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

notaverage said:


> No plan to at this point.
> If I get drunk I might go there though. Drinking has been on my mind like you wouldnt believe...Its the only way I slept the first few days.
> I just hope it doesnt effect me b/c I drank every day since he passed last Monday.
> 
> ...


I drank a lot after my mother passed as well.

My friends all came over and brought beer. I couldn't sleep either so I just drank nearly all day and night...

My entire fridge was filled to the top with beer, and we filled 6 garbage cans with recyclables by the end of the week.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I dont want to do that and cant do that to my wife and stress her out.
Besides the fact that I couldnt afford to do that.

IF anyone wants to come by with beer feel free.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

how ya been holding up notaverage? hows the family?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

maintaining...opened the grieving cards today.
My father and aunt came over and started the Thank you cards with my mother.

My 16 yr/old sis. is going back to school so we will see how she makes out.

Also my parents and I are going to the police impound to retrieve my bros personal property.
It should be tough.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey, Kris, I've been thinking of how to respond to this for a while as I lost a family member (my father) unexpectedly a few years back. I do want you to know that ya'll are in my prayers, and if you need to talk or something, shoot me a PM, and I'll read whatever you have to say or answer any questions you got.

In reading the newspaper article, I'd say to let someone else check the talk page for you and just give you the good posts. There are a lot of f*cking losers out there who don't realize how their bullshitting and attempting to be big shots affects other people. f*ck 'em. Just remember that if even the B.V.M. died today, there'd be people writing sh*t in newspaper forums because it makes them feel better about their tiny penises, or worthless lives, or about getting out what would have been a good message if it were delivered politely and with a better sense of timing. They don't have a clue about what they're doing there, or, if they do, they're dumbshits who shouldn't matter a whit to you.

I like bake's idea of waiting until the anniversary or another significant date to get inked. Right now, you're in kind of a weird state (grieving is weird), so maybe giving it some time to make a great tat would make you happier in the future (though you could always get a small one now).

Matt


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, it's amazing how some people are conducting themselves on that forum with the newspaper article.

You're in a lot of people's thoughts right now.
Many people who really care.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, it's amazing how some people are conducting themselves on that forum with the newspaper article.
> 
> You're in a lot of people's thoughts right now.
> Many people who really care.


agreed.
and i agree with childawg (matt) about the tattoo, but again, do what you gotta do man.
and good luck going to get the stuff from the car as well. remember to be strong for your mom.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks again Gents!

My brain is numb...I walk upstairs and ask my bro if he is sleeping...Why....I dont know...Maybe my way of dealing with being at my mothers house.

The tat artist called my mother and said that what we gave him and agter he cleaned it up it was one of the sharpest and different tats he has seen.
I'm still unsure of getting the tat done.

Time will tell and we will see.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, 
This was his favorite song and the way he lived....I'm dying guys....Im not doing to well...man Imiss him and love him..how does this happen.

please enjoy for what it is...all 25 some odd cars that followed my mother and I to the funeral 40 minutes away blasted this!

SIMPLE KIND OF MAN!!!.....you'll never understand.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

"everyone I know goes away in the end"
Johnny Cash


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is the Myspace site my sister put together for him...

RIP CORY 7/18/90-9/30/08

I added music...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

^^ wow. I was just listening to that song, i now moved on to "Ghost Riders in the Sky"


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

any songs similiar to these I would appreciate if you embedded them!


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Those 2 videos you posted didnt work notaverage. My youtube is stupid cuz of that flash player upgrade bs.










gvrayman said:


> "everyone I know goes away in the end"
> Johnny Cash


You know thats a Nine Inch Nails song tho, right?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

The Regulator by Clutch

It has always reminded me of my mothers passing


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nevermind said:


> "everyone I know goes away in the end"
> Johnny Cash


You know thats a Nine Inch Nails song tho, right?
[/quote]

Word homie.

There is no place that I oculd find it...

only a link


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

edit


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

edit


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

So sorry man, you and your family are in my prayers.... just reading this and hearing "simple man" made me burst into tears this beers for you


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

RIP
simple man almost made me cry.... i gotta be honest


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Well my boys and father and law are coming over to get F-d up tonight!

Everyone is crashing here.

Its gonna be a late night!

All for my bro tonight!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Hey I'm really sorry for your family's loss. Tonight should be a good way to blow off some steam.
GL


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Hang in there man. It gets better eventually. Try to think of the good times and not the fact that he's gone. It helps. We're all here for ya.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Nevermind said:


> "everyone I know goes away in the end"
> Johnny Cash


You know thats a Nine Inch Nails song tho, right?
[/quote]
umm, I guess not. otherwise I'd of quoted them

Keep on keeping on, man.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I hope you can be lifted of the heaviness you bear after your great loss, my friend.

If I can be of help, please PM me anytime. I will surely pray that God would lift your grief in a special way so that you can carry on for him.

Look up my friend! -Help is near!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Even though Hurt is a NIN song johnny cash does it waaay better IMO.


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss man. Hang in there.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

My deepest condolences, hang in there. Losing a loved one is a horrible feeling.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, my one buddy has always been an obnoxious drinker...he was pissing my father in law and other buddy off when we were playing cards...anyway its 12am and we went through 2 cases after 2 hours and decided its time to call the cab...went to the bar for 2 hours got a cab home and my boy wouldnt go to f'n sleep. I followed him downstairs and was like dude go to bed and he was being childish and saying why? I had my father in law and boy on 2 couches downstairs and gave HIM the f'n guest room.

ANyway my wife got pissed and came down and said go to bed...
He actually said shut the f up to my wife..
Holy sh*t..I grabbed him by the throat picked him up and smashed his face into the kitchen cabinets and then the granite. my boy ran in from the other room to stop us...I was choking him to the point I think I was going to kill him.
He started turning white and gasping for air so I drug him by his throat and threw him out my front door!

I cant explain the anger I had. This M F'er had the audacity to complain about everything all night when everyone was there for "ME"
I still cant believe I did it...granted I'm not a little dude but he is about 6 1 and 227 (I know b/c we all jumped on the scale my pregnant wife has in the dining room). I have done similar sh*t in the past when people threatened my family but I really had no thoughts going through my head except squeeze harder. Thank god my wife and friend snapped me out of it and I stopped.

I probably shouldnt be typing this on here but I cant talk about it with anyone


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Can someone PS 2 pics together for me?

I want a pic of my bro and his soon to be niece in 1 photo so I can print it for her room.

Thanks








View attachment Cory_Obituary.bmp
















Thanks!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry for being impatient...I changed the sub topic to see if I can get any help.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Sorry man, I wish I knew how to use ps.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

If I had PS, I would've watermarked the sonogram picture and added it to the background (taking away the trees). I'd also use that magic wand tool and copy the pic of your brother and everything in the foreground, paste it in front of the watermarked sonogram and original picture...basically doing 3 layers of pics.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Damn shame....that would have been nice.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey anyone think they can help with this Photoshop?

I'm F'd up now gents...nobody knows this b/c I'm the big brother....people ask and I'm fine...I've been breaking mid day when i'm home working...Today when I was working (AT HOME) I found my huge cases of CDS...forgot I put the under the entertainment system in the "Mangeon" and half the damn CDs were gone b/c of my bro...I know wher ethey are..they are in the CD case I gave him that they found about 50 yards from the accident...
man..I dont know how to keep this up without hurting myself or someone else.
My wife says I'm not myself and VERY SHORT with my attitude.
I cant afford to stress her shes due Feb 15th!
I dont even realize that I'm "Rude"

Any suggestions on what to do?
I have access to counseling throguh work but.....

Also, if anyone can help me with this PS of the photos above I would GREATLY appreciate it!!!!


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

You need to release your pent up anger and emotions. I went through the same thing when my best friend died in a car accident. I know it's not the same bond as a blood brother, but me and my friend had been inseperable from the age of 4 until he died when he was 19 (I was 18). I, like you was full of different emotions. Anger, grief, guilt, sorrow, and I also was losing my temper at the ones who loved me. I went to some councling and thought it was horseshit. I was never good at telling complete strangers my emotions and having them tell me why I'm effed up. The only thing that helped me was finding creative ways to release my emotions. I found that writing really helped me, be it a journal, or blog, or just a scrap piece of paper that you can "vent" on. And if that didn't help, I'd do something physical to take my mind off of it. Boxing, punching bag, or even just a walk. You have alot on our plate right now with your wife and the baby coming and the loss of your brother, but I'll offer you some adviceas someone who can realte to how your feeling. Don't take your emotions out on those that love you. I'm sure that they know you are hurting, and by taking your anger out on them, you are just making it harder for them to "help" you. Realize that although your brother has passed, his memory will be with you wherever you go, and you can talk to him anytime you want. YOU are still here and you are an expecting father, so get your thoughts straight and take care of your family. I know how you feel, and I am very very sorry. Sorry about the rant, but I sincerely hope this helps. -Joe


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah, its good to hear what others have done....I need to get back to the gym and stop drinking so much.
Its been drowning me and effecting work.
The gym was my best way to beat being crazy...when I went to college my parents divorced and a year later my g-pop (who was a father to me) died....i drank and other things....going to the gym helped me out of the shell I had put myself in...Counseling was one of the things that I did then as well...not sure what it did b/c I would go there hung over out of my mind and tell them that I'm drinking again tonight after I get out of the gym...its my escape.

Its time to re-route that into something positive...I have to work on that.

Guys I'm sorry for Ranting on the site.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

you aint gotta say sorry to us we are here to listen. try and stay positive. you know what works for you all else fails waste time on here and we will be more then happy to help you kill time and inspire you.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

notaverage said:


> Any suggestions on what to do?
> I have access to counseling throguh work but.....


but.... what? I think that counseling would be a great place to start. You need to be able to find a 'safe place' to release your emotions and share your thoughts without hurting the one's you love (ie wife and child). Sharing your emotions here on Pfury is good too cuz we all care about ya as well. Maybe join a boxing gym so you can use the puching bags to channel your emoitions into a physical activity, as well.

Just make sure to keep letting the emotions and feelings come out because bottling them up inside is the worst thing you can do. The second worst thing that you can do is use your wife as the only outlet for your emotions. She loves you but it is not fair to her if she is the only one that you vent on.

GL and keep your head up!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Keep Strong man-

I have photoshop-But unfortunately do not know how to do what you are asking man-Or it would be done already for you-

You could Pm someone like Lyle and ask for his assistance on this-I'm sure given the situation he would be more than happy to get that dont for you.......

Just a thought man- to try and get it done sooner than later.....

Sorry I have nothing to offer here......


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I can't imagine losing a brother but right now Im going through tough times with friends. Two friends died this year in motorcycle accidents. One of them two weeks ago. But right now right out in front of my neighborhood my close friend a "brother from another mother" got into a drunk driving accident. Somehow he ran into and through a building and went straight though the windsheild. This is my tattoo artist named Doug or "Bo-Boy". He's been in a coma on life support for a week and 2 days now, no signs of brain activity in ICU. Only close friends and family are allowed to see him for a few mins a day. We can't be loud or stimulate him in any way because it stresses his body. He didnt look bad at all first day, for going through a windshield, but his eye was patched. Well they took it off and it looked like half his skull got taken off and sewn back on. I wished I hadn't seen that. We are going to super hard times right now, sad thing is his mom is Flip, and she has a make-shift bed in the waiting room and is living up there. She got a clean pair of clothes for him like he's gonna wake up at any moment and just walk out. It kills me to see her like that knowing that's not how it should be. The Dr's said he needed shoes to keep his feet from falling flat foward(which I would think they would have braces?) so we bought him the latest Jordans that just came out Sunday since he loves his Jays. He's doing involuntary movements but say no brain activity. He's opened his eye, squeezed hands, yawned but Dr's say this is all normal even without brain activity. So all we can do is pray. It's kills me to go in ICU and see him laying there hooked up to life support. If he does make it through, we don't think he'll be all there. Prob never tattoo again. I said a few words of support and said "sup Boy, it's Will. dont think you can go somewhere without finishing up your work on me. We're here for you all of us and we're all praying for you... after that just broke down and had to get out the room. We've been going up there to 'camp out' with his mom long and much as we can. Bringing food having outdoor picnics. We took bunch of pics so when he wakes up he can know who was there for him. So my deepest condolenses to you. Life is sooo short, you kno what I mean bro.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Man..I will respond later..hell that got to me.
Damn, that has to be more painful seeing him.
All I can remember is seeing my bros swollen face, eyes, ears, and dried blood.
My mother is doing horrible. I worry about her falling to the point that she will never get up.
I feel for your buddies mom and you!
I will reply in more depth later....Thanks for the reply and I hope you guys are there for his mother and siblings if he has any!
They especially mom....needs it.


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

Aw thats horrible to have to go through , my thoughts and prayers are with you and your loved ones. I'm not a real religious guy, but I will pray for strength, comfort and peace for your family. my sincerest condolences.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks I appreciate it.
Thanks much appreciated.
Hey I need to know how I can tget and email update thtat this thread is beign replied to or just a general way of being able to pull it up whenever I want without having to search the "lounge" for it.
I this possible?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

notaverage said:


> Thanks I appreciate it.
> Thanks much appreciated.
> Hey I need to know how I can tget and email update thtat this thread is beign replied to or just a general way of being able to pull it up whenever I want without having to search the "lounge" for it.
> I this possible?


I just put threads that I wanna see again in my favs and it goes straight to them. I think thats what your asking? Hope you and the fam are doing ok buddy.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Your girl's due date is coming up soon isn't it?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Pit_man said:


> Your girl's due date is coming up soon isn't it?


A few more months.
Not due until Feb 15th...day after Valentines day.
The baby is kicking like crazy now...mostly at night when the wife tries to go to sleep...haha...I told her lets hope she stops when she is out b/c we arent going to be sleeping much if it doesnt change.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Just remember what you do have, and keep positive. I know that is hard to do, but that is the only thing you can do. When you see that baby, just remember that you have someone that will love you unconditionally and you will be the best father in their eyes. Positive man, gotta keep it positive. The pain will lessen as time goes by. Stuff happens for a reason, even if we dont know why.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Your girl's due date is coming up soon isn't it?


A few more months.
Not due until Feb 15th...day after Valentines day.
The baby is kicking like crazy now...mostly at night when the wife tries to go to sleep...haha...I told her lets hope she stops when she is out b/c we arent going to be sleeping much if it doesnt change.
[/quote]

Click the drop box next to your name Sir-
Click option that says find all topics by user-
Find thread and click it...Should take you right to it..


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for that AK!!!
I always had to go page by page of whatever forum to find my old posts if it wasnt on my profile page.
I never knew what the drop down was for nor what it contained.

Thanks again.

I still dont know how to make one a "Favorite"
Maybe what I'm thinking of is different from what we have. no biggie.
this helps a lot!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Well,
Its been 5 weeks...6 on the 11th.

Last weekend my father and I took a trip out to PA to Cabella's and The Bass Pro Shop. Hamburg and Harrisburg, PA.
We were planning the three of us to go about a month before my little brother passed. 
I brought my bros ashes with us and kept them with me.
We were going to spread some at every spot we went but I couldnt do it.

Pro Bass had a really cool Log cabin feel. Can't explain it to well but as simple as it is it will always be in my memories knowing It was supposed to be the 3 of us!

Cabellas has a damn museum of animals there. Its a pretty coool place.

*Just an FYI...Cabellas actually takes BIG FISH as donations if you don't have the room anymore!! There tank is monstrous!
I thought that was really cool.*

Had a good steak dinner Sat night and some beers.
Went to Lancaster Brewery...its a little microbrewery...it was pretty cool with some real good beer.

My father came up this week and tackled the soon to be nursery for my soon to be baby girl in Feb.
The walls had more pin holes in it then you could imagine.
I spackled nearly the entire wall...I sanded them down we (mostly my father) primered them twice spackled again and have to sand tomorrow and prime AGAIN!!!
The walls were DARK ARMY GREEN.
Anyway, tons of work over the last 2 days. Still a lot to do.

Just ranting again as I have to occasionally.

My buddy is a very good artist and he owes me a "drawing" I was thinking of giving him a pic of my bro to draw up for me.
Anyway again just ranting...I still can't believe I don't have my little bro around...It really does hurt more every day.


----------



## keasone (May 21, 2008)

Stay Strong your family needs you...

God Bless you.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Only so much you can do living 2 hours away from them.
My little sis (16 yrs old) Isnt doing good. 
I have a feeling she might go from nearly straight A's and VP of her Highschool class to getting into trouble.
I'm nervous being I can't do anything.

I call her and try to get her to visit me which is very hard being she is in school.
I dont know. I wish I was physically closer to them.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

notaverage said:


> Only so much you can do living 2 hours away from them.
> My little sis (16 yrs old) Isnt doing good.
> I have a feeling she might go from nearly straight A's and VP of her Highschool class to getting into trouble.
> I'm nervous being I can't do anything.
> ...


Do nothing except let her know that you're there for her when she needs it.

I believe she's still in grieving/mourning mode so the more you pressure her to come talk to you and try to be there for her, the more she'll find it annoying and act out.

My sister went through a grieving process when her BF died in her arms in a car accident.  I didn't say much to her except let her know that I was there for her. She eventually opened up and came to me to talk....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I honestly don't even talk to her about it.
We both know what we are thinking.
I know she is at the age that kids act out in general though...I know I did. 
The fact "HER" big bro isn't in the house anymore is rough.

She lives with my mother, and my little bro was the "Man" of the house and would be there to talk to her.
Now she has my mother and thats it.
I'm 2 hours away with a wife and daughter on the way in Feb. I can't be there as much as I want.
My mom is an ABSOLUTE MESS.
I need to help but I can't.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

So so sorry to hear this. I know what its like, hang in there.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

I'm glad that you are still using this thread to vent. Pfury is here for ya, as you know. Sounds like you had a good time with your dad. It must be fun/exciting getting the room ready for daughter! Btw, have you looked into the counseling that your work offers? I still think that you ought to try that out, too.
Hang in there, bro.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

No I haven't and my wife is getting pretty pissed off.
She called them to try and set it up but they told her I have to call.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

NA, i just got back up north from a funeral. a good friend of mines 21 year old younger brother died last week. they found him on wednesday, but they think he had been dead since monday. toxicology reports are going to tell a lot more but they think it was an accidental overdose from one of his medications, or maybe mixing other stuff with his meds. I went down to south jersey all weekend for him, he was torn up, the funeral this morning was so sad. im not even sure what this post is trying to say, just had to get it off my chest i guess, didnt want to make another thread. 







to all who have gone too early.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Nick!
Hope your friend makes out ok!

I have been doing good in many respects but not in others the past few weeks.
I have stopped drinking during the week since I had the weekend trop with my father that my Bro and us were supposed to go on.
This is a huge accomplighment being I have been drinking 5 days a week (at least) for the past 6 weeks. I didn't care about anything.
Now that i havent been I feel much clearer (I guess that would be obvious) I still can't go to sleep at night and can't wake up in the morning. I bought OTC sleeping meds but yeah...they dont do anything at all! The only thing I can think of is th emovie 40 YEAR OLD VIRGIN where the guy says he takes them and trys to whack off before he falls asleep.haha..(and No I havent tried)
Anyway, I feel like sh*t and listen/watch the DVD that we made for him on my tv a lot. I play it in the background when working and just keep hitting play over and over and over again.
Anyway, I hope I keep up with not drinking much...weekends I've slowed it down and become more responsible. ..I guess I got a reality check somewhere along the line.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

It gets easier with time. 
Day-by-day, the burden of bereavement decreases. One day, months from now, you'll wake up and realize that you feel better. Like coming up from the depths of despair for a breath of air, you can breath easier now.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I get by fine day by day I think...my wife says she sees Im not...guess Im in denial about not being ok?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I have pics of my little bros site...I'll post...I know this once again is the last thing to put here...but its another place for me to vent.
Later guys...hope everyone is good.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

what u mean site? like website?

how u doin with all this by the way?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

sorry...grave site...i havent gone to the accident site yet.....havent gotten myself to that point yet.
I been getting by day by day but I really break down every day or so...so many things remind me of my little bro.
I taught him so much and he took in so much...he loved the same music I did...I have 5 of his mixed CDs that I listen to in my truck and in my car daily..nothing else unless I wanna listen for traffic reports.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

im sorry to hear for your loss... but things happen for a reason. I had a good friend of mine pass too, and he was 34 just a big kid at heart never had a gf never caused trouble etc. it was just his time..... stay busy and keep your head up


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorry about the lost bro. I know exactly how you feel on losing a loved one. I lost my babygirl last year in April. I thought I was going to lose my mind. Just be strong and keep your head up high.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

My condolences to you and your family. Take care.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Man...it was just 6 months on SUnday.
I went to my mothers and planned to go to the crash site.
I still havent been there....I couldnt go.
I went to his room and lost it man....I've been a mess since....


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

Damn bro losing someone is hard man may god forgive his sins man and may he rest in peace


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Man, I hope things get better for you and your family!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

It may be a long time, but I promise these things do get easier with time.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

So so sorry for your lose.
i cant imagine what your going through
hope things get better for you and your family.
hold on man


----------

